# Really bad whining/scraping noise when depressing clutch pedal



## hcpcjj (May 22, 2008)

It sounds like a throwout bearing to me. 2004 5.7, 45K Miles. I can feel vibration in the clutch pedal when depressed. Has gotten steadily worse and I feel that failure is imminent.

2 Questions. What is the recommended replacement? Does anyone know the part number(s) of both the OEM and any aftermarket bearings. I can't seem to find any.

Clutch is working fine right now, just VERY noisy only when the pedal is depressed.


----------



## catalina421 (Jan 22, 2009)

Im noticing the same problem, i have the '04 and 49k, anyone reccoment i go aftermarket? i want to get a heavier duty clutch before i add and engine modification anyway...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The vibration might be the pressure plate failing even though the clutch is working fine. I would replace the whole clutch pack and throw-out bearing while you have it apart.


----------



## Michael.Narlock (Jan 5, 2009)

Ya the throwout bearing is garbage from factory. Rukee is right just replace the whole system


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

Go with a Spec, complete cluth package.


----------

